# How many marimo moss balls for a 10 gallon planted tank?



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

How many moss balls should I put into my future 10 gallon planted tank? Is there a specific number or could I get like 15 of those suckers and dump me in if there's enough space?:lol:


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

You can probably throw in as much as space allows.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO--WOGo4o4


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Alright time to get 100 of them.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lmao!


----------

